# Solid Silver Sweetie From 1927 - Cased By George Stockwell



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I picked up a lovely little watch yesterday - solid silver and hallmarked with London import marks for 1927. The back and front both hinge open and the case diameter is 28mm excluding the crown, lugs and hinge ends. It fits a 7" wrist on the last strap hole - so it's one for exhibiting rather than for wearing! It's in lovely condition for its age - just a slight irregularity in the case back with wear and tear, and the 15-jewel Swiss movement, with 2 adjustments, is running well and beautifully finished. The maker's mark is 'GS', which stands for London silversmith and jeweller George Stockwell. There's a tiny logo on the movement which I'll have to examine later with a high-powered glass, but it looks as though it's an 'E' above a 'W'. Must check it out...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovely watch Will. :yes: They can be very wearable when fitted onto a Bund style strap with a backing strap section. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice indeed, Will! :thumbup:

Google Vintage Watch Straps - what Mike says basically. David is a good guy and has nice straps.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

tixntox said:


> Lovely watch Will. :yes: They can be very wearable when fitted onto a Bund style strap with a backing strap section. :thumbup:
> 
> Mike


Yes - it's very tempting to do that! Oddly enough, (if I remember rightly) the watch strap man, David seems slightly sniffy about fitting these small watches on to a Bund. I quote: "*to me a small watch on a strap with a big back pad often looks like . . . . well, a small watch on a big strap*".

I think I'll just leave it as it is. The original silver buckle has been transplanted to the replacement strap, and I'll just treat it as a watch for a petite wrist!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice catch Will, love that font, somebody put a lot of thought into that.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice watch Will, particularly with its Art Deco appeal. A "keeper"

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes - I like the 1920s period - this is now the oldest wrist watch in my collection. (I have two Illinois "Bunn Special" pocket watches which are older by a few years). So it's certainly a keeper!


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

I love that diamond pattern dial, very cool!


----------

